# Major excitement - My dress



## baby.love

Ok so the wedding is like ages away, but i have been looking about at wedding dresses to get some ideas... Well last night i found a maggie sottero local to me for £80 ONO! Its the perfect size and height for me and is simply divine, Its the dress of my dreams.

I'm picking it up Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And here it is :cloud9:




I'm so excited its ridiculous :blush:


----------



## sarahh

Congrats on finding your dress its beautiful :flower:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, as soon as i saw it i knew it was the one :cloud9: xx


----------



## booflebump

It's beautiful xxx


----------



## Feltzy

The dress is stunning! x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls ... I am going to view/hopefully buy it tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## baby.love

Oh crap, I've found another dress i like!

I'm thinking i should wait until nearer the wedding to decide! Maybe the new fresh excitement about it all made me 'think' it was perfect... But it might not be in 2 years time.

The one thing i dont wanna regret is my dress x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg that price is amazing. Id get it anyway, you can always sell it on x


----------



## jms895

Beautiful, I was gonna get a Maggie dress but cancelled the appt as found another one in the shop before LOL


----------



## hopeandpray

I would get it, you'll be able to sell and back your money back at least, if not make a profit!


----------



## LunaRose

Amazing price! I love the back, it's beautiful. I doubt you'll have any trouble selling it on if you change your mind!


----------



## Tiff

Stunning sweetie! Its SO exciting when you find The One. :cloud9:


----------

